# Lyft Client/Driver App Security Risk - No User Name or Password Required



## painfreepc

How do i change phone number in my lyft client app,
i did not signup with facebook,


----------



## painfreepc

the problem, i signed up with phone number without using facebook,
how do i remove phone number ( delete account )
so i can sign up with facebook using same number.

also what happens if i lose access to the phone number, how do i remove credit card info,
what if the the number gets assigned to another cell phone and that person signs up for lyft,
i just they get lots of free rides on your credit card.


----------



## painfreepc

message sent to support:
------------------------------

I signed up using my number 1-xxx-xxx-xxxx without facebook,
i loged out so i can sign up using facebook (xxx@xxx.com) with the number 1-xxx-xxx-xxxx, now your system tells me the number be longs to another account,
please help

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thank you MR. Lyft Robot, for letting me know you received my email - Not
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Type your response ABOVE THIS LINE to reply
*Re: (No Subject)*
*Lyft* | Sep 01, 2014 10:58AM PDT

Hi, Lyft Support Robot here.

I wanted to let you know that we've received your email and will get back to you as soon as my carbon-based human counterparts can! In the mean time, check outhttp://lyft.com/helpbecause my automaton friends and I have compiled a whole lot of useful information there, such as details about cost, requesting a ride review, tipping, coverage areas, and many more things.

If you're a driver, check out the Driver FAQ in the Driver Portal.

Much like my silicon-based self, Support is working 24/7, so we'll get to your question soon! Once you've sent one email, you're good to go, unless there's any further information Support should know.

Bleep Bloop,

Lyft Support Robot

This message was sent to xxx@xxx.com in reference to Case #


----------



## painfreepc

message from support 9/2/14 at 3:54 PM:
---------------------------

Welcome to Lyft!









HOW LYFT WORKS
Request a ride, arrive with a smile!
Robert, we're excited to welcome you to Lyft. Next time you need a ride anywhere in , open the app and a friendly driver is just a tap away. We can't wait to see you on the road!
It's easy as 1 - 2 - 3








REQUEST A RIDE
We'll instantly match you with a nearby driver to take you wherever you need to go.








WATCH YOUR DRIVER APPROACH
You'll see a photo of your driver and car, so you always know who you're riding with.








GET THERE WITH A SMILE
Lyft is like riding with a friend. Hop in the front seat, chat with your driver and have fun!
*Once you arrive:*Lyft draws payment from your saved credit card, no wallet needed. Passengers and drivers then rate each other out of 5 stars - it's how we keep our community great.

Happy Lyfting!

Lyft Community Team

P.S. Invite your friends,get free rides.
[email protected]

View in Browser | Unsubscribe
548 Market St #68514
San Francisco, CA 94104
© 2014 Lyft


----------



## painfreepc

message from support 9/2/14 at 5:42 PM
sent to both of my accounts, same email address, one with facebook and the one without:
both accounts do not have credit card info, no ride was ever requested.
---------------------------

Information about your Lyft Account

Your Lyft account has been disabled for violations of Terms of Service due to multiple linked accounts.
If you have questions concerning Lyft's Terms of Service visit www.lyft.com/terms.
© Lyft 2014
548 Market St #68514
San Francisco, CA 94104


----------



## carleaux

I had to send an email and it took 11 days before they changed my phone number.


----------



## painfreepc

Still waiting for a Lyft reply.


----------



## painfreepc

Still waiting for a email Lyft reply,


----------



## painfreepc

another email sent
----------------------------
i sent an email to you 5 day a go,
i was trying to add my facebook account to my the phone number
xxx-xxx-xxxx,
you system is saying:
"Your Lyft account has been disabled for violations of Terms of Service due to multiple linked accounts."
i am not trying to make two accounts, i only need one account,
my phone number with my facebook account,
i have not even added credit card info to the account, so i am not trying to cheat lyft,
i am buying a honda fit, i wish to drive for you, i need my lyft account, 
please help me, thanks,


----------



## painfreepc

Thank you, Mr Lyft Robot for receiving my email.
------------------------------------------------------------

Type your response ABOVE THIS LINE to reply
*Re: (No Subject)*
*Lyft* | Sep 05, 2014 11:51AM PDT

Hi, Lyft Support Robot here.

I wanted to let you know that we've received your email and will get back to you as soon as my carbon-based human counterparts can! In the mean time, check outhttp://lyft.com/helpbecause my automaton friends and I have compiled a whole lot of useful information there, such as details about cost, requesting a ride review, tipping, coverage areas, and many more things.

If you're a driver, check out the Driver FAQ in the Driver Portal.

Much like my silicon-based self, Support is working 24/7, so we'll get to your question soon! Once you've sent one email, you're good to go, unless there's any further information Support should know.

Bleep Bloop,

Lyft Support Robot


----------



## painfreepc

Thank You Mr. Lyft Robot, for telling me the great ways to use lyft, after you have disabled and not replyed to my emails,
and thanks for disabling my niece's lyft account after she changed her number to stop old boy friends from calling,

if you will not return our emails how do we change phone numbers, how do we delete or change credit card info,

your log-in system is very bad and very dangerous, no user name and no password.









FACT: DAILY LIFE IS EASIER WITH LYFT
We're here when you need us!
*Robert, we're here to make getting around Inland Empire faster, easier, more affordable - and a lot more fun!*

Lyft runs 24 hours a day, 7 days a week. Check out ourInland Empire coverage area mapto see just how far we can go together! Inland Empire is yours to conquer, no matter where you're headed.
Get to work when you're running late






Miss your alarm? Just having one of those days? We've got you covered.
Meet up with pals for a night on the town






We'll get you there and back safely, no matter where you end up.
Grab a ride from the grocery store






Skip the frustration of lugging bursting bags onto a crowded bus or train.
Questions about Lyft?
HOW IT WORKS

Whenever you need us, we're just a tap away. See you soon!

The Lyft Community Team
[email protected]

View in Browser | Unsubscribe
548 Market St #68514
San Francisco, CA 94104
© 2014 Lyft


----------



## Robert420

You should be able to change your email/phone number via *Lyft APP*, You can do this by selected *Profile* if you look to the right of your screen you'll see a Pen/Pencil Icon select that it should bring up a box that should allow you to edit your phone number & email address I've attached screenshot of this process below.


----------



## painfreepc

Robert420 said:


> You should be able to change your email/phone number via *Lyft APP*, You can do this by selected *Profile* if you look to the right of your screen you'll see a Pen/Pencil Icon select that it should bring up a box that should allow you to edit your phone number & email address I've attached screenshot of this process below.
> 
> View attachment 1112


my phone you can not back out the number, and what do you do if you lose control of your cell number,
if you have pay as you go service and for some reason you can't pay bill for a month, you will lose the number,

a few months later some one buying a new cell phone will have your old number, if they download lyft they will have your account with your credit card,

you have no user name or password, you are just a cell number..


----------



## Robert420

painfreepc said:


> my phone you can not back out the number, and what do you do if you lose control of your cell number,
> if you have pay service and for some reason you can't pay bill for a month, you will lose the number,
> 
> a few months later some one buying a new cell phone will have your old number, if they download lyft they will have your account with your credit card,
> 
> you have no user name or password, you are just a cell number..


What device do you've lyft app installed on Android or Apple Device ? Latest version is 2.43 make sure you're also running the latest version.


----------



## painfreepc

i have 2.43 on an iphone 4


----------



## painfreepc

one week now and still no reply from lyft.


----------



## painfreepc

Day 8, still no email repy from lyft


----------



## painfreepc

Day 9, still no email repy from lyft


----------



## painfreepc

Hay Lyft, can you tell me the point of loging out of your app, if all a person that has my phone needs 
to do is log-in with cell number and wait for a text.

and how do we use a new cell number, if we don't have access to the old cell number,

and how do we remove credit card info from old cell number, if we don't have access to the old cell number.

Nice system you have, No user name and password, No client/driver settings page Secured by username and password.


----------



## painfreepc

Day 10, still no email reply from lyft


----------



## painfreepc

Day 11, still no email reply from lyft


----------



## painfreepc

Day 12, still no email reply from lyft,

Sooner or later someone will be seriously hurt or even killed, because you wrongfully disabled someone's account without notice leaving then no way home, what if a young lady is trying to get home at 2am, she opens the Lyft app only to see

"Information about your Lyft Account

Your Lyft account has been disabled for violations of Terms of Service due to multiple linked accounts.
If you have questions concerning Lyft's Terms of Service"

She has no money, only her cell phone and your app.


----------



## painfreepc

Day 13, still no email reply from lyft,


----------



## painfreepc

Day 14, still no email reply from lyft.


----------



## painfreepc

Day 15, still no email reply from lyft.


----------



## painfreepc

Day 16, still no email reply from lyft.


----------



## Elmoooy

Scary I think ill pass on using Lyft


----------



## painfreepc

Day 17, still no email reply from lyft.


----------



## NightRider

painfreepc said:


> Day 17, still no email reply from lyft.


That's strange. Perhaps sending a message out on twitter will catch the attention of someone at Lyft that can dig further into the situation.


----------



## painfreepc

Day 18, still no email reply from lyft.


----------



## NightRider

Are you still sending follow up emails at least every few days or so?


----------



## painfreepc

Day 19 and 20, still no email reply from lyft.


----------



## painfreepc

Day 21, still no email reply from lyft.


----------



## Robert420

Strange, I had sent a question to Lyft about a donation amount question they had quickly replied to me within seconds. Asfar as the IOS application goes they require you to login using either facebook or your phone number I recommend that you try uninstalling Lyft app then reinstalling it on your IOS devices when uninstalling any application on any IOS device the uninstall process will remove any data that was saved. Then after you've completed this step try to re-install the application then go from there if it works. I recommend, that you take the time to also search your spam folder as some of the lyft replies might have ended up in the spam folder of your email.


----------



## duggles

I emailed Lyft after ending my very first ride right away, being used to Uber's multiple swipes, hoping they would adjust the fare. They never replied back. I never drove for Lyft again. Lyft is dumb.


----------



## painfreepc

Robert420 said:


> Strange, I had sent a question to Lyft about a donation amount question they had quickly replied to me within seconds. Asfar as the IOS application goes they require you to login using either facebook or your phone number I recommend that you try uninstalling Lyft app then reinstalling it on your IOS devices when uninstalling any application on any IOS device the uninstall process will remove any data that was saved. Then after you've completed this step try to re-install the application then go from there if it works. I recommend, that you take the time to also search your spam folder as some of the lyft replies might have ended up in the spam folder of your email.


both my facebook account and phone number are disabled, lyft will not reply to my emails, i have sent two.

Lets talk security, do you know if you are using only phone number with no facebook to login,
Any one that has access to your cell phone for just a few seconds, can use your lyft account,

all they need to do is log off lyft on their phone (they don't even need an account), enter your phone number in to lyft on their phone and wait a second to see verification code on your phone, enter code on their phone, they are good to go on your account.

when they make a ride request from your account, they need to quickly call driver so driver will not call you.

Can't do that on uber, you need a user name and password.


----------



## Robert420

painfreepc said:


> both my facebook account and phone number are disabled, lyft will not reply to my emails, i have sent two.
> 
> Lets talk security, do you know if you are using only phone number with no facebook to login,
> Any one that has access to your cell phone for just a few seconds, can use your lyft account,
> 
> all they need to do is log off lyft on their phone (they don't even need an account), enter your phone number in to lyft on their phone and wait a second to see verification code on your phone, enter code on their phone, they are good to go on your account.
> 
> when they make a ride request from your account, they need to quickly call driver so driver will not call you.
> 
> Can't do that on uber, you need a user name and password.


I would consider this a minor security risk *Uber/Lyft/Sideca*r all have this issues to were user can download the apps onto there phone an then login as any driver. Lyft verification code having it sent to your phone would be consider a minor security risk as Sidecar requires a username and password but also sends this information to your phone number via text message. To prevent this from happening I recommend that you install a program that allows you to set a password on your apps such as Text Message, Lyft, Uber, Sidecar, and etc this how my phone is set-up nobody can read my text message or open up any important application I've set to be protected. Asfar as my phone getting lost/stolen I've the ability to hard rest it via over there internet. Reason why I consider it a minor security risk is because it not like people aren't already sharing there account information with there friends so they could drive for lyft/uber or sidecar.


----------



## painfreepc

Robert420 said:


> I would consider this a minor security risk *Uber/Lyft/Sideca*r all have this issues to were user can download the apps onto there phone an then login as any driver. Lyft verification code having it sent to your phone would be consider a minor security risk as Sidecar requires a username and password but also sends this information to your phone number via text message. To prevent this from happening I recommend that you install a program that allows you to set a password on your apps such as Text Message, Lyft, Uber, Sidecar, and etc this how my phone is set-up nobody can read my text message or open up any important application I've set to be protected. Asfar as my phone getting lost/stolen I've the ability to hard rest it via over there internet. Reason why I consider it a minor security risk is because it not like people aren't already sharing there account information with there friends so they could drive for lyft/uber or sidecar.


You are right, it's just a minor security risk that allows anyone easy access to your lyft client/driver account, as i said all a wrongdoer needs is a few seconds access to your phone.

sorry i am wasting lyft's time.


----------



## painfreepc

Day 22, still no email reply from lyft.


----------



## painfreepc

Being LYFT means we don't have to reply to your email,
are policy is if you have been deactivated, **** Off.

Any one in the future unlucky to get your old LYFT cell number, Can also **** Off.

If it's 2am and you have been deactivated after your drop off, go luck getting home.


----------



## painfreepc

Day 23 and 24, still no email reply from lyft.


----------



## izzi3

Sidecar is just as bad I've been emailing them daily when they reply with the same bs I changed my phone number and I can't login and they continue to say they already fixed the issue and same ish I still can't login


----------



## painfreepc

Day 25 and 26, still no email reply from lyft.


----------



## duggles

Ha. I finally received a response yesterday to my email sent on 9/5. 

Sorry, the fare has been closed out and can't be adjusted at this point. Yeah, no ****ing shit, you responded to my email about a fare adjustment 24 days after the fact. Lyft is a ****ing joke.


----------



## NightRider

duggles said:


> Ha. I finally received a response yesterday to my email sent on 9/5.
> 
> Sorry, the fare has been closed out and can't be adjusted at this point. Yeah, no ****ing shit, you responded to my email about a fare adjustment 24 days after the fact. Lyft is a ****ing joke.


Holy cow! That's pretty f-ed up.


----------



## painfreepc

Day 27, still no email reply from lyft.

hay lyft if you think am going away, not going to happen, i just checked the uber app,
uber has a botton that lets you link your uber client account to facebook, where the hell is your link, no reply email from you, no phone number to contact you, no way no clear up this matter and get my account back, and why the hell are you still sending me updates about your service if i can't use it.


----------



## duggles

NightRider said:


> Holy cow! That's pretty f-ed up.


Worse still, when I tweeted this horrible experience @Lyft tweeted back. Blah blah blah so sorry to hear, please DM us to address. I DM them and they say, ok, just making sure they did actually get back to you. Can't do anything about the fare adjustment because it needs to be done before the rider rates the trip. I said, maybe if you had a reasonable response time this could have been achieved. I do not drive for you and this is one of many reasons why. I hope you all fail.


----------



## painfreepc

how can you run a business transporting the public, and have no way for the driver or client to reach the company with a problem in a timely manner.


----------



## Lyft4uDC

did you send it to [email protected]? because seems any other support doesn't reply.


----------



## painfreepc

i am a client, not a driver,
i go to lyft.com, click on help, ask for help via the contact email form,
i have done this two times, i get no reply.


----------



## painfreepc

Day 28 and 29, still no email reply from lyft.


----------



## Robert420

painfreepc said:


> Day 28 and 29, still no email reply from lyft.


I recommend try emailing them directly at *[email protected]* as sometimes using the contact forms on website aren't always the best which can cause email filters to act up. Even if you aren't a driver I recommend sending a back copy to *[email protected].*



duggles said:


> Ha. I finally received a response yesterday to my email sent on 9/5.
> 
> Sorry, the fare has been closed out and can't be adjusted at this point. Yeah, no ****ing shit, you responded to my email about a fare adjustment 24 days after the fact. Lyft is a ****ing joke.


If you notice anything with your fare being wrong, I recommend quickly going into your email an click *Request a price review as *soon has your ride has ended. Then also send them email about you requesting the price review at [email protected] I even recommended sending a CC to *[email protected]* even if you aren't a driver they will most likely forwarded to the correct support department.


----------



## Red

Wait, so they have a hole in the system that's letting people register with FB profile and request a ride without providing credit card?


----------



## Robert420

Red said:


> Wait, so they have a hole in the system that's letting people register with FB profile and request a ride without providing credit card?


A user must entered credit card number before, they can even request a ride.


----------



## Red

Robert420 said:


> A user must entered credit card number before, they can even request a ride.


I'm asking because @PlainFreePC said that he's got a welcoming email for an account without assigned credit card.

"message from support 9/2/14 at 5:42 PM
sent to both of my accounts, same email address, one with facebook and the one without:
both accounts do not have credit card info, no ride was ever requested."


----------



## Robert420

Red said:


> I'm asking because @PlainFreePC said that he's got a welcoming email for an account without assigned credit card.
> 
> "message from support 9/2/14 at 5:42 PM
> sent to both of my accounts, same email address, one with facebook and the one without:
> both accounts do not have credit card info, no ride was ever requested."


He had created mulit accounts one with facebook / an one with his phone # however he used the same email address on both accounts which caused his account got flagged so Lyft sent an email to both of those accounts just incase it was an accident letting the other user know there account was also disabled. Since this wasn't the case as they were both his account they got disabled.

*For an example*
If I tried to signup with your number or Facebook account not knowing you had an account with lyft they will disable both accounts for security purposes. Until a further investigation can be done.


----------



## NightRider

Red said:


> Wait, so they have a hole in the system that's letting people register with FB profile and request a ride without providing credit card?


The "hole" in the system is that if you register using just your phone number, you don't really have a true "login" per se because there's no password that you can set. Each time you want to access your account on their website, they send a one-time numeric code via text message to the phone number of the account. It's a royal pain in the ass at the very least. Anyone that has physical access to your phone (or who gets assigned your old number if you switch numbers) can log into your account on the website. The real issue here is the (alleged) lack of response from Lyft support which is the only way you can get these kind of account issues resolved.


----------

